# New month



## Hank R (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

Finally some milk that won't spoil...


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 1, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Finally some milk that won't spoil...



Yes sir Charles. Based on that expiration date it'll be good forever.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 1, 2022)

LOL! Good ones. 
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 1, 2022)

Good ones, I have to get me some of that Milk!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 1, 2022)

I went by the bank today and they had today's date as Tuesday, February 29th on their customer counter.


----------



## Hank R (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 3, 2022)

Love the lawn mower.  And the milk.......just another example of "Better living through our friends at Dupont Chemicals."
Gary


----------

